# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  Linkin Park **SU Trigger Warnings**

## Suzi

I'm in shock. I've just seen that the lead singer from Linkin Park - Chester Bennington has committed suicide on the birthday of his late friend Chris Cornell. He was 41.
He leaves behind 6 children and many, many friends and fans. 

Another shocking and horrible reminder that depression and mental health illness doesn't care who you are, how rich or successful you are. It attacks without discrimination. 

If anyone feels in that place - talk. Talk to anyone who will listen. Talk to a helpline, get help... 
I'm so sad. I have very happy memories with their music. It'll always have a special place in my heart.. 

RIP Chester.

----------

OldMike (21-07-17)

----------


## Suzi



----------

OldMike (21-07-17)

----------


## Jaquaia

I'm devastated. I've listened to his music since my teens, he was an awesomely talented man  :=(:

----------


## Suzi

He really was... I've listened to their music for so long...

----------


## S deleted



----------

OldMike (21-07-17),Suzi (21-07-17)

----------


## OldMike

Although I don't  Linkin Park's music just listening to the 3 vids posted I can see how talented they were.

It is so sad that one so young should take his own life.  :=(: 

As Suzi says just talk to someone.

----------


## Angie

Such sad news

----------


## OldMike

> Although I don't  Linkin Park's music just listening to the 3 vids posted I can see how talented they were.
> ...


Just had to quote myself because what I posted wasn't what I meant to say.

Although I didn't know Linkin Park's music just listening to the 3 vids posted I can see how talented they were.

----------


## S deleted

I've got most of Linkin Parks albums

----------


## Prycejosh1987

Linkin Park is a good rock/metal artist. The only problem is that they usually dont have good messages in their songs. Or inspirational tunes.

----------


## Suzi

Again this is very simplistic and this is a very old thread! Actually I completely disagree with you!

----------

